# [SOLVED] Can't identify BELKIN router's default gateway! [moved from from Vista/ Wind



## jai92 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm connected to my Belkin router via an Ethernet cable into one of the LAN ports on the router. When I type "ipconfig" into the Command Prompt it won't display the Default Gateway and says "Unidentified network" in the Network and Sharing center. 

I want to access the Belkin router configuration page but I can't do that as my computer can't identify the router and the previous default gateway I used to put in my browser (192.168.2.1) no longer works.

What the Command Prompt displays (using a WiFi connection that is working):

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9518:8e5f:e0a1:6ea9%13
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.34
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::38ee:2866:20d1:85f2%13
192.168.0.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6090:143:9d27:6ab2%11
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.106.178
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Can't identify BELKIN router's default gateway!*

Have you tried using 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 to access the router config?


----------



## jai92 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Can't identify BELKIN router's default gateway!*



JMPC said:


> Have you tried using 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 to access the router config?


Yup, the problem is it just isn't showing me a gateway and therefore the computer isn't identifying it at all 

I've made sure it automatically obtains an ip address and I've also set manual ones, nothing seems to work. Even did some command prompt spiel which reset all the "stacking" (whatever that is) and restarted my computer but no dice. Also tried resetting the router...nothing. 

It is sort of my fault this ever happened as I was on the Belkin config page and tried to change the ip address of the router to 192.168.0.2 as I was trying to make it into an access point and the primary router is 192.168.0.1 and apparently if it within the subnet it is better...I should never have bothered doing that and instead just settled with enabling the Access Point option on the router!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't identify BELKIN router's default gateway!*

Hi, Welcome to TSF, following are some things you can try with increasing severity...

1) Go into network connections, find your wireless network connection icon, right-click it and disable it. Re-enable it and see if you can get online.

2) as above, but reboot after disabling, and once your computer comes back on, re-enable.

3) Go into Device Manager, find your wireless network adapter, uninstall it, and reboot the computer. Vista should detect it and hopefully automatically install it again. You may need the driver disk that came with your computer though.


----------



## jai92 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Can't identify BELKIN router's default gateway!*



mcorton said:


> Hi, Welcome to TSF, following are some things you can try with increasing severity...
> 
> 1) Go into network connections, find your wireless network connection icon, right-click it and disable it. Re-enable it and see if you can get online.
> 
> ...


I have interent connectivity, I just want to get onto my Belkin router's configuration page so I can change some of the settings, and I can't get into it by either typing in the old gateway wirelessly, or connecting an ethernet cable directly to the LAN port of the router and doing it that way. It just simply won't give a gateway address and it is always "UNIDENTIFIED" on my computer.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't identify BELKIN router's default gateway! [moved from from Vista/ Windows 7*

Hi jai92,

Try to Power Cycle your devices in this order.
How to Power Cycle (Restart) your Internet Modem & Router

Do another ipconfig /all and see if it gives you working IP's. There's no need to post the results.


----------



## jai92 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Can't identify BELKIN router's default gateway! [moved from from Vista/ Windows 7*



2xg said:


> Hi jai92,
> 
> Try to Power Cycle your devices in this order.
> How to Power Cycle (Restart) your Internet Modem & Router
> ...


Power cycled it and still nothing. I did everything in that order. This is REALLY frustrating! The Belkin router just comes up unidentified after it saying "identifying" for a while, then it says no internet access, then it says unidentified network with the public network icon. I did ipconfig/all and next to default gateway it says nothing!

What do I do to access the setup page?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't identify BELKIN router's default gateway! [moved from from Vista/ Windows 7*

Try disabling your firewall and running ipconfig again. I'm not sure why it didn't let you identify the network when it detected it. Did you install the software before you plugged in the router and let windows find it?


----------



## jai92 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Can't identify BELKIN router's default gateway! [moved from from Vista/ Windows 7*

It's fine, nothing to do with firewalls. I just gave the router a hard reset (held RESET button down for 10 secs) and it identified it!

Problem solved!


----------

